# Hello!



## stillsoawesome (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi, I actually just found this website today and decided to join because I am a huge fan of M.A.C Makeup! I'm from Severna Park, Maryland but I study fashion design at the Fashion Insititue of Technology in NYC during the school year. I always liked MAC but didn't really start buying until I moved to the city... a few of my classmates work at the Flatrion store the MAC Pro store is about a 10 minute walk from my dorm and it's always a dangerous temptation to stop in. Anyway, Im looking forward to meeting everyone and continuing to build my collection!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 2, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad you joined!


----------



## Katura (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey there! Glad you found Specktra! A fellow Severna Park-er haha, I'm trying to come visit so I can go to the NY Pro-store!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Aug 3, 2006)

WeLcOmE To SpEckTrA!!!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcomes guys!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Katura you should visit and go to that Pro Store with me.. it's awesome! It took me forever to find it because its hidden (2nd floor of a business building with no real visible signage) but when you go in it's so huge and nice and usually almost mostly empty of other people, it's like a huge private showing!


----------



## Katura (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stillsoawesome* 
_Katura you should visit and go to that Pro Store with me.. it's awesome! It took me forever to find it because its hidden (2nd floor of a business building with no real visible signage) but when you go in it's so huge and nice and usually almost mostly empty of other people, it's like a huge private showing!_

 


Let me know when you gte back up to NY! I havent been in a minute and I bet you know how to have a great time!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2006)

hi there!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_Let me know when you gte back up to NY! I havent been in a minute and I bet you know how to have a great time!!!_

 
Of course! NYC is seriously so much fun, I can't wait to head back! I'm moving back the 17th... thats only two weeks away but it still feels like forever!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## sarahhh (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## juli (Aug 7, 2006)

Hiiii Welcome to Specktra!


----------

